# Repairing knockdown



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you seen these? Or have you used one? Believe it or not, they are actually pretty good.
The medium one matches my knockdown really close. Works good to show someone what knockdown looks like if they want to see a sample. Easy way to show them.
http://www.drywallrepairtool.com/drywall-repair-buy-now.html

Go to the home page and watch the video. You know you need a good laugh today! 
Notice they pan the camera away quickly at the end because he did a pretty bad job of matching the patch.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats not a bad idea.:yes:

Guess he wants to make it look simple, personally, I would tape it to the wall to hold the template steady, then do it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks useful and easy.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Have you seen these? Or have you used one? Believe it or not, they are actually pretty good.
> The medium one matches my knockdown really close. Works good to show someone what knockdown looks like if they want to see a sample. Easy way to show them.
> http://www.drywallrepairtool.com/drywall-repair-buy-now.html
> 
> ...


That should work on_ very small area_ otherwise it takes long to _texture big ceiling spot_.
http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

igorson said:


> That should work on very small area otherwise it takes long to texture big ceiling spot.
> http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


I just totally lost my a$$ on a job because I used that little thing to texture the whole house


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> I just totally lost my a$$ on a job because I used that little thing to texture the whole house


Funny guy! 
Key word is they work great on a *patch*!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Funny guy!
> Key word is they work great on a *patch*!


in case of emergency put soupy mud in mouth,pucker up like givin mama a kiss,and blow hard at small patch....free and works better than acan:yes:













'
'










' 15"


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Nasty. Look at the still pictures, 4th one painted. the outline of the square shape jumps out. I have never seen a texture in those shapes in 30 years. They dont match in his own video.

Funny he showed how easy it was to get good job with the hopper and knocks it. For only 50-100 you can get it done right! Why bother with that mess.











Tim0282 said:


> Have you seen these? Or have you used one? Believe it or not, they are actually pretty good.
> The medium one matches my knockdown really close. Works good to show someone what knockdown looks like if they want to see a sample. Easy way to show them.
> http://www.drywallrepairtool.com/drywall-repair-buy-now.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You can't do it the way he does it. It looks like in the video this is the method how no to do it. You sure don't want to run the mud all the way to the edge so you don't see the square edge. And run mud on it once then turn it and do it again. When you pull it off, just knock it down with your knife and it is a good match. I have used two sizes at once to make it match. They really are pretty quick and easy to use. Almost no covering involved. I will also say, I agree with you, it is hard to beat a hopper to match most jobs. Knockdown or orange peel.


----------

